# Couldn't think of a good username.



## Perk-a-Dan (May 2, 2010)

Hi, I'm Dan. I love Halloween and horror and fun novelty and cheesy and things that despite people thinking it's just novelty or just cheesy they put a lot of work into.

Beyond that, I just like talking online and this place looks really cool and involved, so I'm glad to be here.


----------



## trishaanne (Aug 20, 2005)

Welcome Dan.....nice to meet you.


----------



## Evil Queen (Mar 8, 2008)




----------



## Howlinmadjack (Jul 20, 2009)

Welcome to the forum Dan, do you make props or costumes or anything halloween related?


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

welcome aboard Dan!


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

Welcome to the forum Dan!


----------



## Goblin (Jun 3, 2009)




----------



## hedg12 (Jul 6, 2008)

Welcome, Dan. Don't worry about the user name - it's better than mine!


----------



## SPOOKY J (Nov 20, 2009)

Hello and Welcome Dan!


----------



## DarkLore (Jan 25, 2009)

Hello Dan. Welcome to the forum.


----------



## fick209 (Aug 31, 2009)

Welcome to the forum, hope you enjoy it!


----------



## smileyface4u23 (Apr 1, 2008)

Hello and welcome!!


----------



## Vlad (Aug 2, 2005)

Greetings and welcome


----------



## Death's Door (Mar 22, 2006)

Hello and welcome to the forum!


----------



## ScreamingScarecrow (Oct 1, 2008)

ScreamingScarecrow Screams&#8230;


----------



## sharpobject (May 7, 2008)

Hi and welcome !!!


----------



## Creep Cringle (Jun 23, 2009)

Welcome Dan!


----------



## morbidmike (Sep 11, 2009)

welcome


----------



## Dark Angel 27 (Sep 11, 2008)

welcome to the fun house!


----------



## nixie (Sep 17, 2008)

Hello and welcome!


----------



## The Evil Queen (May 8, 2010)

Greetings Dan
I'm late with the hello... but hello!


----------



## madmomma (Jul 1, 2009)

Hi Dan and welcome. Really like your username...catchy!


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

Hi and welcome.


----------



## Perk-a-Dan (May 2, 2010)

howlin mad jack said:


> Welcome to the forum Dan, do you make props or costumes or anything halloween related?


No. Mostly because I never have much time. I do write and stuff. I know everyone especially here probably has their own art and craft. I'm an ideas person trying to be a pen-wielder.

My town used to do a lot of stuff for Halloween. But not really since the 90's and neither have I. In fact, I guess most people 'round here would look at me like a weirdo if I did.



Evil Queen said:


>


Thank you - I LOVE Disney! She was such a cool villain too.

And thanks, everyone else too. Those are really awesome icons / pics.


----------



## The_Caretaker (Mar 6, 2007)

Welcome to the forum, I 've seen worse names


----------

